# New patient of Rowena Bevan (PCOS)



## MrsWoolly (May 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just recently been diagnosed with "borderline" PCOS by Rowena Bevan.  I came off the pill last September to give my body a year to get ready for pregnancy, but my periods haven't returned and blood tests showed all hormonal levels to be normal, but no progesterone so I'm not ovulating.  A scan showed that my left ovary is polycystic, but the strange thing with me is that i'm not showing all the symptoms - no acne, I'm not overweight (in fact, I've been told to put on a bit of weight), testosterone is normal and I dont have excess body hair or anything like that.  My husband and I are not quite ready to start trying yet as we're going away for 3 months over the summer, but will actively start in September.  If my periods don't return Ms Bevan will put me on clomids to induce ovulation.  Unfortunatley it seems my hubby has some problems with his sperm with only 1% normal forms, but I'm staying positive, as it only takes 1!

I've read a few older posts from 2008 that Ms Bevan was not particularly warm.  I have not had this experience and actually quite liked her, but I'm keen to find out what other people think?  We will be paying privately for the initial stage with clomid as the NHS only covers after 18 months of trying, and we do not want to wait that long.  I am 33 now and as we would like to have more than 1 child we just want to get going.  We might reasses if the clomid's don't work.

Any comments or advice would be really helpful.

MrsW x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, MrsWoolly ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

I don't know a huge amount about PCOS but I was told that I had mildly polycystic ovaries. It came as a shock to me as I also did not display any symptoms.

Here is the PCOS link

click here

Here are some other links I think you may find helpful

Fertility Information Guides

click here

Preparing for Treatment/Pregnancy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=530.0]click here

Waiting to Start/TTC naturally with fertility issues

click here

Male factors in Infertility

click here

Clomid

click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey

click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Pinkcat


----------

